# Dr Krippling Incredible Bulk Journal from seed.



## Mandangleow (Oct 29, 2014)

-Vegging under a T5 until November 21. 
-Flowering under an air cooled 1000 watt HPS (Hortilux) 
-Nutes are Canna Substra A-B full line, but I may also do 2-3 girls with AN Sensi Hobbyist line (Big Bud, B-52, -Voo Doo, & OverDrive) for comparison. I'll also be adding light silica. 
-Soil is HP Promix, nothing added. 
-RH stays below 50% with dehumidifier. 
-Temps are 70-75 using this nice fall NorCal weather to cool the room. 
Comments and suggestions are always welcome. 
Join in and enjoy the grow. 


Pic 1 October 5. 
Pic 2 October 15-ish
Pic 3 Today October 29


----------



## eugene b (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi mate am doing 1 incredible bulk she is 6 weeks in and doing well... my light set up for vedge is 2 300w duel spec cfl under one lid in flower will be using either a 6oow mh or hps...have not decided yet...check out my blog got some up to date pics on there and video on there will watch your blog with interest mate...all looking good so far nice plants mate...have you done the incredible bulk before and if yes what yeald did you get? incredible bulk on the right...


----------



## Mandangleow (Nov 4, 2014)

eugene b said:


> Hi mate am doing 1 incredible bulk she is 6 weeks in and doing well... my light set up for vedge is 2 300w duel spec cfl under one lid in flower will be using either a 6oow mh or hps...have not decided yet...check out my blog got some up to date pics on there and video on there will watch your blog with interest mate...all looking good so far nice plants mate...have you done the incredible bulk before and if yes what yeald did you get? incredible bulk on the right...View attachment 3287084View attachment 3287085 View attachment 3287086


Welcome aboard! This is my first Incredible Bulk grow and I'm keeping this as my perpetual strain. I have high hopes for her. 

How long/tall are you planning on vegging?


----------



## eugene b (Nov 4, 2014)

Been advised to put into flower at no more than 2 feet for indoor grow as the strain can get out of hand lol.have a fairly decent size tent so might let go for a bit more height...dr kripplings have great reviews as a strain so i think you have made a good choice to keep them as your main on going grow...im going to take some cuttings too as the seed is feminized so i know i will get a female-)


----------



## eugene b (Nov 4, 2014)

can you change your viewing settings on your blog as i cant view at the moment?


----------



## eugene b (Nov 4, 2014)

plant on the left is a critical silver haze..


----------



## Mandangleow (Nov 10, 2014)

Veg day 29. 
Topped above 2nd leaf set this week and put those tops in the Clone King. I think that was 4 days ago.


----------



## eugene b (Nov 10, 2014)

Mandangleow said:


> Veg day 29.
> Topped above 2nd leaf set this week and put those tops in the Clone King. I think that was 4 days ago.
> View attachment 3290717 View attachment 3290718


looking good mate...


----------



## roldgoldrlg (Nov 10, 2014)

Right on brother. Lookin really happy and healthy. I look forward to your progress. I'm also a fan of topping...rooting tops...and topping the tops 

Keep it up.


----------



## Mandangleow (Nov 18, 2014)

Veg day 36. Topped 2nd time this week. Roughly 10" tall. I've decided to extend veg until Dec 1st to give 2 weeks veg following that last topping. Growth is explosive right now. Transplanting to 3 gallon pots today.


----------



## cozz (Nov 18, 2014)

hi, ive 10 going at moment 4-5th week of flower, id just like to say all 10 were switched inbetween 18-22" tall and yes the grow but not how id imagined from what id read, theres defo 2 phenos ive got and the tallest ones only doubled in height,( I did keep the daynight temp swing very low to reduce stretch just in case),if you want trees id let them go longer/taller, I didn't top em or anything just going to see how these go, for next run ill be doing side by side tests, topping/ upping nutes, id say yes they can take a good feed, and to be honest I haven't done loads of grows but the speed with witch they started to flower was impressive, inch high within a week from lightswitch!!! and plenty of sites etc, strange thing was the leangth of pistles, looked kinda freaky at first, overall I reckon with proper training you could get great results from this plant, ive 10 more popped and on there way to be redy!!!


----------



## Mandangleow (Nov 18, 2014)

cozz said:


> hi, ive 10 going at moment 4-5th week of flower, id just like to say all 10 were switched inbetween 18-22" tall and yes the grow but not how id imagined from what id read, theres defo 2 phenos ive got and the tallest ones only doubled in height,( I did keep the daynight temp swing very low to reduce stretch just in case),if you want trees id let them go longer/taller, I didn't top em or anything just going to see how these go, for next run ill be doing side by side tests, topping/ upping nutes, id say yes they can take a good feed, and to be honest I haven't done loads of grows but the speed with witch they started to flower was impressive, inch high within a week from lightswitch!!! and plenty of sites etc, strange thing was the leangth of pistles, looked kinda freaky at first, overall I reckon with proper training you could get great results from this plant, ive 10 more popped and on there way to be redy!!!


Awesome Cozz. I'd love to hear/see how it finishes. I'm hoping it will complete in the 8 weeks so I can keep it perpetually. Are you in soil or hydro? 1000 hps I'm guessing?


----------



## cozz (Nov 18, 2014)

Mandangleow said:


> Awesome Cozz. I'd love to hear/see how it finishes. I'm hoping it will complete in the 8 weeks so I can keep it perpetually. Are you in soil or hydro? 1000 hps I'm guessing?


im in soil, 2x600 a/c hoods and a 250, I believe it could be 8 weeks, obviously things are different from room to room, I went from seed, and let it pre sex etc, im allowing 10 in my head but really cant see it being that long, (hope not lol) I pretty much didn't feed till a week into flower, just went on soil changes through potting up in veg, so theres a lot of room for different methods next run, defo got some nice side branching on 80%, so with the way yours are looking with the topping aswell id say your in for a treat,


----------



## Mandangleow (Nov 23, 2014)

Bloom day 3 pics. 
Transplanted to 3 gallon pots when flipped.

The back ground flowers and the last pic are BC Big Buds bloomed from clone with 3 days veg. They are flushing in week 8, but      no amber yet.


----------



## eugene b (Nov 26, 2014)

1 week into flower 9 weeks from seed on the increadable bulk a beast of a plant in vedge am hoping it will be the same in flower..is under a 600w red spec hps and a twin lid 300w duel spec cfl lights. what dry weight do you expect to get fro yours mandangleow?


----------



## Mandangleow (Nov 26, 2014)

I topped it twice and flipped all 5 at 10-12 inches. Hoping for 3-4 oz each but this is my first grow with any veg period, so I'm learning the ropes still. Three prior grows were clone to bloom with 3 day veg periods. 

I have 5 clones off these that are vegging in hempy buckets now. It will be interesting to see the pro-mix vs hempy yields.


----------



## Mandangleow (Dec 7, 2014)

Bloom day 17: now 30" at tallest. Heavy trim of lower leaves, branches, and bud sites at day 14, leaving only top 3 bud sites on each cola. Feeding full strength Canna Sub Soft with full line. All is well.


----------



## Mandangleow (Dec 11, 2014)

Bloom week 3:


----------



## eugene b (Dec 11, 2014)

Mandangleow said:


> Bloom week 3:
> 
> View attachment 3311320 View attachment 3311321 View attachment 3311322


looking good mandangleow plants are going great for you the buds are looking good on them....im into week 3 of flower today so we are at the same point in the grow how many weeks are you expecting to go? three of mine are 7-9 weeks and the nyc diesel im doing is about 12 weeks....anyway keep the pics coming proper tidy plants you got on the go-)


----------



## eugene b (Dec 11, 2014)

Mandangleow said:


> I topped it twice and flipped all 5 at 10-12 inches. Hoping for 3-4 oz each but this is my first grow with any veg period, so I'm learning the ropes still. Three prior grows were clone to bloom with 3 day veg periods.
> 
> I have 5 clones off these that are vegging in hempy buckets now. It will be interesting to see the pro-mix vs hempy yields.


 i took a clone of my bulk 2 and a half weeks into flower and am now re vedging these plants are good to grow so am doing the same as you mandangleow and keeping the strain going...i hear dr kripplings krippleshock is a really good strain too....


----------



## Mandangleow (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanks Eugene! I'm hoping to finish in 8 of coarse, but I'm going to run them until the plant says she's done. 

There are two phenos in my mix of 5. Four tall and 1 around 4" to 6" inches shorter. I'm keeping the shorter one to run long term. The tops are cloned and vegging under an apollo led. 

This plant is very strong and resilient. I accidentally over nuted last week and they LOVED it. Crazy Bulk strain. Lol


----------



## eugene b (Dec 11, 2014)

Mandangleow said:


> Thanks Eugene! I'm hoping to finish in 8 of coarse, but I'm going to run them until the plant says she's done.
> 
> There are two phenos in my mix of 5. Four tall and 1 around 4" to 6" inches shorter. I'm keeping the shorter one to run long term. The tops are cloned and vegging under an apollo led.
> 
> This plant is very strong and resilient. I accidentally over nuted last week and they LOVED it. Crazy Bulk strain. Lol


they are insane plants man so easy to grow and like you say you can chuck anything at them and they will carry str8 on growing lol...im nuting for another 3-4 weeks and flushing for 2 or so weeks but like you said let them finish when they are ready...ill do a new post in a few days i proper scrubbed out a load of leaves the other day to get max light on the buds im running a 600w red spec hps as opposed to you having a 1000w so yield should be higher from your side or you never know i might luck in and take it down lol...do a dry comparison at harvest!!!-)


----------



## Mandangleow (Dec 14, 2014)

Recent changes:
1: Room is now closed with Co2 running temps at 85 daytime. 
2: Nutes are now Advanced Sensi Bloom with Voo Doo, Carboload, Big Bud, Overdrive, SensiZym, Bud Candy, and Flawless Finish. My two harvests with the full Canna line were nice quality but nothing close to the density and trichome levels I get with Advanced. 

Today is 3 weeks and 3 days into bloom.


----------



## Mandangleow (Dec 14, 2014)

Close up, just for fun.


----------



## Mandangleow (Dec 21, 2014)

Bloom week 5. I had to stake and tie a branch that was too heavy and fell down.


----------



## eugene b (Dec 21, 2014)

Mandangleow said:


> Bloom week 5. I had to stake and tie a branch that was too heavy and fell down.


Plant is looking dope man buds are a nice size looking frosty....your about a week ahead in your grow so should finish a little earlier than me...both on the home run though..good job mandangleow-)


----------



## eugene b (Dec 21, 2014)

Few new pic's of me bulk taken today...


----------



## Mandangleow (Dec 29, 2014)

Bloom week 6 and a shot of the clones that are 7 weeks veg in hempy buckets, topped 3 times, at 8" tall.


----------



## Mandangleow (Jan 7, 2015)

Week 7: Buds are falling over and need to be staked . Very sugary, dense, and heavy. Some cal/mag deficiency which will be corrected on the next round of this strain. Looks like we are going to 9 weeks for sure. Pics to follow.


----------



## eugene b (Jan 7, 2015)

Mandangleow said:


> Week 7: Buds are falling over and need to be staked . Very sugary, dense, and heavy. Some cal/mag deficiency which will be corrected on the next round of this strain. Looks like we are going to 9 weeks for sure. Pics to follow.


ran into same deficiency at 4 weeks with my bulk and it for sure has stunted the bud growth I still have frosty decent buds but know I would be better off if I did not have issues for as long as I did in flower...im bang on 7 weeks into flower now too herbies reckon 7-8 weeks flower I checked the trycones today and they are all still clear so im guessing another week or two...so 9 weeks probably too...really nice looking bud bye the way..peace.


----------



## Mandangleow (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 9, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## Mandangleow (Jan 17, 2015)

Chop time. Last pic is the same strain in hempy buckets, 3 weeks into bloom.


----------



## Mandangleow (Jan 17, 2015)

The next cycle. Hempy style.


----------



## Mandangleow (Jan 27, 2015)

Final dried numbers=400 grams. 

This strain def needs silica and cal/mag in the next runs. I should have known better in the first place.


----------



## DirtyNerd (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice work that stain is on my next seed order list for now heard nothing but good things


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 28, 2015)

Very nice... I'm going to buy a pack soon


----------



## THCbreeder (Jan 28, 2015)

Mandangleow said:


> Chop time. Last pic is the same strain in hempy buckets, 3 weeks into bloom.


Looks like the photo on HerbYs Head shop site


----------



## gitarre10000 (Jan 28, 2015)

Mandangleow said:


> Chop time. Last pic is the same strain in hempy buckets, 3 weeks into bloom.


Very nice , giant love


----------



## halcs (Feb 9, 2015)

Great amount for first time vegging too buddy, today have a bulk, shock, dinafem deep cheese and pure kush going in , looking forward to bulks boxing gloves


----------



## irish grower (Jun 4, 2016)

hi lee first time grower long time smoker,heres pics of my incredible bulk strain,8 weeks in flush now for 2 weeks and done,there all healthy and heavy,all green and happy,im happy for a first time grower because i expected nothing,put i but a lot of care into them dont get me wrong i still went to work and carried on with life.ha i just ordered 5 different strains,so lets see how they go.all keep ye posted in 2 week of what i got. big thanks to everyone for all there reviews and comments


----------



## Thc247 (Jun 4, 2016)

leesophie Irish said:


> hi lee first time grower long time smoker,heres pics of my incredible bulk strain,8 weeks in flush now for 2 weeks and done,there all healthy and heavy,all green and happy,im happy for a first time grower because i expected nothing,put i but a lot of care into them dont get me wrong i still went to work and carried on with life.ha i just ordered 5 different strains,so lets see how they go.all keep ye posted in 2 week of what i got. big thanks to everyone for all there reviews and comments


sorry to burst your bubble but imo you have weeks left to go on those plants you shouldnt be flushing them yet they look to me like they about just under half way in so however many weeks they are add that many more weeks and then you should prob be flushing they dont look like there is anything there 
sorry but just my opinion im sure incredible bulk stands for big heavy buds or am i wrong ?


----------



## irish grower (Jun 4, 2016)

Thc247 said:


> sorry to burst your bubble but imo you have weeks left to go on those plants you shouldnt be flushing them yet they look to me like they about just under half way in so however many weeks they are add that many more weeks and then you should prob be flushing they dont look like there is anything there
> sorry but just my opinion im sure incredible bulk stands for big heavy buds or am i wrong ?


I dont know mate,any thing i seen or red up says no way they go the size that picture show,i veged mine for 8 plus 2 from seed plus 10 flowering thats 20 week,i dont have any more time i want to try new strains.im happy with it there like half ounce buds all over it bot 8 i reckon im well happy,thanks for the comment tho


----------



## irish grower (Jun 4, 2016)

leesophie Irish said:


> I dont know mate,any thing i seen or red up says no way they go the size that picture show,i veged mine for 8 plus 2 from seed plus 10 flowering thats 20 week,i dont have any more time i want to try new strains.im happy with it there like half ounce buds all over it bot 8 i reckon im well happy,thanks for the comment tho


i forgot to add theres 4 plants there and they went 4 foot tall,expect nothing because anything else is a bonus,and ye can learn along they way


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 24, 2016)

I have to disagree. Incredible Bulk grown DWC the buds get as big around as a pop can and as long as your forearm! MO, anyone that wants maximum results need to grow DWC. Soil is just no comparison.


----------



## irish grower (Jul 26, 2016)

na mate after a lot of trial and error,i defoliated and done 6 plants on a 1212 light cycle n yea buds as big as me hole arm 10 oz buds no shit heres a pic,first time grower dont forget,but i have incredible bulk down now lol,i have a tree of bud growing now,more then 10 oz defo il upload a pic as soon as k


----------



## irish grower (Jul 26, 2016)

o,h i did that in soil aswell,wait until i post my pinapple chunk plant. ye shoud see my birds blue dream plant im well impressed il be doing it meself ha shell kill me lol she might post some pics if i ask nice,impressive plant i must say


----------



## eugene b (Jul 26, 2016)

leesophie Irish said:


> o,h i did that in soil aswell,wait until i post my pinapple chunk plant. ye shoud see my birds blue dream plant im well impressed il be doing it meself ha shell kill me lol she might post some pics if i ask nice,impressive plant i must say


see your doing well off the inc bulk i ran a photoperiod on my first grow in soil and got just over 3 oz dry...it sure is a beast of a plant ill do one this year in dwc and see what she does....


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 26, 2016)

eugene b said:


> see your doing well off the inc bulk i ran a photoperiod on my first grow in soil and got just over 3 oz dry...it sure is a beast of a plant ill do one this year in dwc and see what she does....


3oz, I could not imagine getting less than a pound off any plant. IB's potential is so much more than that.


----------



## eugene b (Jul 26, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> 3oz, I could not imagine getting less than a pound off any plant. IB's potential is so much more than that.


i had issues in the flower stage of the grow that held it back so i was pretty happy with the result in the end ...the smoke was potent...all in all on a soil grow not too shabby... i thinl a pound would be well possable on the ib in hydro not sure you would get that in soil....anyone who has got near or too a pound please post and put pics too..


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 26, 2016)

I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## RolllingStone (Jul 26, 2016)

Where can i get dr krippl3 incredible bulk?


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 26, 2016)

RolllingStone said:


> Where can i get dr krippl3 incredible bulk?


Best place is The Single Seed Centre as long as none of your mail has to be sorted at the Chicago Illinois Sorting Facility. If your mail goes through there you will almost never get your seeds!


----------



## RolllingStone (Jul 26, 2016)

Dang i need to find me somebody that have them clone


----------



## irish grower (Jul 31, 2016)

heres a ten oz lollypop bud,incredible bulk when you get it right,its about 3feet long and as thick as a bottle of coke,i did these buds on a 1212 from seed and mass defoliation in week 3,then just leave the plant do its thing.


----------



## irish grower (Jul 31, 2016)

RolllingStone said:


> Where can i get dr krippl3 incredible bulk?


just feninized.com mate


----------



## irish grower (Jul 31, 2016)

leesophie Irish said:


> just feninized.com mate


feminized lol sorry spell check


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 31, 2016)

The best bank is The Single Seed Centre hands down! You can buy single seeds of course, thier guaranteed delivery and stealth shipping is one low price, and delivery is fast!


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 31, 2016)

leesophie Irish said:


> heres a ten oz lollypop bud,incredible bulk when you get it right,its about 3feet long and as thick as a bottle of coke,i did these buds on a 1212 from seed and mass defoliation in week 3,then just leave the plant do its thing.View attachment 3745838


Thats Incredible Bulk buds right there, i've seen them even bigger than that grown indoors!


----------



## irish grower (Jul 31, 2016)

thats just the top cola lad bot 13 oz off that 1 plant im well pleased with that lad,il show ye a pic of my pineapple chunk n wait till you see me birds blue dream plant its dubble the pc size,im gona run the bd plant next meself,i just germinated royal queen#1 2day,i got some blue cheese in for crimbo aswell godda think ahead lol il show ye these plants now lad


----------



## irish grower (Jul 31, 2016)

just feminized is a single seed offeror awell cheep as chip next day delivery and they ask you how you want the package to look like when sent out,no complaints from me so far,il have look at your site tho lad i like a fruity strain,thanks lad happy growing


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 31, 2016)

Look good, what are those growing in?


----------



## irish grower (Jul 31, 2016)

just soil lad,i wouldn't know where to begin with hydro or anything like that,just finding me feet growing now,i have better smoke then any1 around where i live,its free n kinda easy,so happy growing here lad,any pics of your plants lad


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hydro isn't hard. It is a little more time consuming but its well worth it. I have to tend to my crop once a day for 15-20 minutes.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 31, 2016)

Thats one plant, 1.5-2lbs. 22 cola's all 18"-20" long.


----------



## CouchGouch (Jul 31, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Thats one plant, 1.5-2lbs. 22 cola's all 18"-20" long.View attachment 3746329


How long did you veg that bad boy bro? What light is it under?


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 31, 2016)

CouchGouch said:


> How long did you veg that bad boy bro? What light is it under?


Clone vegged 4 weeks, Full Spectrum Conversion MH. Topped 3 times. Flowered 8 weeks, Hortilux Super HPS. 1500ppm veg, 2000ppm flower. Nute change every 7 days, flush between each change. Temp 72f-75f, nute temp 68f-72f, humidity 80% first week, 60% veg, 40% flower. 18/6 veg, 12/12 flower. General Hydroponics Floraseries line, 12 products plus Hydroguard. On day 6 flush right now. Next on deck a strain from the U.S., Shoreline Genetics called Alien Skunk.


----------



## CouchGouch (Jul 31, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Clone vegged 4 weeks, Full Spectrum Conversion MH. Topped 3 times. Flowered 8 weeks, Hortilux Super HPS. 1500ppm veg, 2000ppm flower. Nute change every 7 days, flush between each change. Temp 72f-75f, nute temp 68f-72f, humidity 80% first week, 60% veg, 40% flower. 18/6 veg, 12/12 flower. General Hydroponics Floraseries line, 12 products plus Hydroguard. On day 6 flush right now. Next on deck a strain from the U.S., Shoreline Genetics called Alien Skunk.


Nice one cheers mate, looks like you got the sativa pheno there? looking to run this strain in, 3 under 600 w each in rock wool DTW. Was going to do an 8 week veg but might be overkill in my space


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 31, 2016)

I cant veg 8 weeks the way I grow even ScrOG or my 4' x 4' x 6.5' tent would be busting at the seems! lol. Growing scrog I might get away with 5 or 6 weeks, but I get 1.5-2lbs per plant just mainlining 3 times then lollipopping. I remove 20% fan leaves at week 3 flower, then another 20% about 2-3 weeks before harvest. I never remove leaves that are getting 50% light coverage or more. I get very little popcorn.


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 31, 2016)

CouchGouch said:


> Nice one cheers mate, looks like you got the sativa pheno there? looking to run this strain in, 3 under 600 w each in rock wool DTW. Was going to do an 8 week veg but might be overkill in my space


Actually 80% Indica but stretches 2.5x.


----------



## CouchGouch (Jul 31, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> I cant veg 8 weeks the way I grow even ScrOG or my 4' x 4' x 6.5' tent would be busting at the seems! lol. Growing scrog I might get away with 5 or 6 weeks, but I get 1.5-2lbs per plant just mainlining 3 times then lollipopping. I remove 20% fan leaves at week 3 flower, then another 20% about 2-3 weeks before harvest. I never remove leaves that are getting 50% light coverage or more. I get very little popcorn.


Sounds like you have a nice technique nailed down. 1.5+ gpw with a 4 week veg is killing it




chronicals77 said:


> Actually 80% Indica but stretches 2.5x.


Yeah I know it's an indica plant, but a mate recently ran it and there was clearly a bushy typical indica and a stretcher. This was 2 weeks into flower


----------



## chronicals77 (Jul 31, 2016)

Oh, I may have misled. This strain im finishing up now is called Mr. Burns. I've never seen anyone grow it and was pure luck getting my hands on a clone. Its very fruity, I love fruity bud.


----------



## irish grower (Aug 1, 2016)

same like a fruity bud,wow men look at your plants holy shit,please teach me,ppounds of weed im happy with ounces,3rd frow of mine now,im after reading and watching everything there is on growing,im well into it now lol id be frightend id either blow or burn me place down with hydro lol im gona invest in foxfarm soil for next run of plants expensive soil but no risk of  or boom,just water all the nuits you will ever need are in the soil already,supersoil,happy growing


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 1, 2016)

leesophie Irish said:


> same like a fruity bud,wow men look at your plants holy shit,please teach me,ppounds of weed im happy with ounces,3rd frow of mine now,im after reading and watching everything there is on growing,im well into it now lol id be frightend id either blow or burn me place down with hydro lol im gona invest in foxfarm soil for next run of plants expensive soil but no risk of  or boom,just water all the nuits you will ever need are in the soil already,supersoil,happy growing


Im not sure what your perception of hydro is but theres no more risk of fire than growing in soil and no risk of explosion. Im not sure why you would think that. Your just growing in oxygen rich nutrient solution(water) instead of soil mix or coco. I grow in a 5gal bubble bucket and use a large twin air pump to oxygenate my nutrients. You do have to keep the ph between 5.8-6.0 but if you use ph stable nutrients you rarely have to adjust ph. I check my ph twice a week and rarely do I have to adjust it. I will never grow in soil or coco again. Some people just make hydro way more complicated than it really is. I love it and will never go back!


----------



## irish grower (Aug 1, 2016)

im irish theres always risk of fire or boom lol,na i will try it at some stage lad, i just want to get the fell for growing weed and how they grow heat n stuff ye know what i mean,nuits n just growing stuff lol,your plants lad fook me wow,do ye mind if i ask ye questions here n there


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 1, 2016)

leesophie Irish said:


> im irish theres always risk of fire or boom lol,na i will try it at some stage lad, i just want to get the fell for growing weed and how they grow heat n stuff ye know what i mean,nuits n just growing stuff lol,your plants lad fook me wow,do ye mind if i ask ye questions here n there


I don't mind at all. I'll help the best I can although I may not always have the answer but i'll give it a shot.

I've always wanted to visit Ireland, it looks like a fantastic place! Its so green! lol


----------



## irish grower (Aug 1, 2016)

emerald isle 40 shade of green,so they say lol,not as good as me grow room lol,cheese mate lets keep the bat channels open,happy growing lad


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 1, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Best place is The Single Seed Centre as long as none of your mail has to be sorted at the Chicago Illinois Sorting Facility. If your mail goes through there you will almost never get your seeds!


I've ordered from them for 5 yrs now and it goes through chicago. I've always gotten my seeds.


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 1, 2016)

ganga gurl420 said:


> I've ordered from them for 5 yrs now and it goes through chicago. I've always gotten my seeds.


If my first ship goes through ISC Chicago it almost always gets snagged, reship always makes it. I like ISC New York, they never get my seeds. If you've never had Chicago snag your seeds in 5 years you've been damn lucky. Extremely lucky. That place is a black hole, they dont give a shit about peoples mail. They steal it, throw it away, handle it carelessly, and anything else you can imagine.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 1, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> If my first ship goes through ISC Chicago it almost always gets snagged, reship always makes it. I like ISC New York, they never get my seeds. If you've never had Chicago snag your seeds in 5 years you've been damn lucky. Extremely lucky. That place is a black hole, they dont give a shit about peoples mail. They steal it, throw it away, handle it carelessly, and anything else you can imagine.


Huh....guess I've been lucky. If I go through gorilla seeds it goes through ny but single seeds is always chicago. Tho it does sit there for almost 3-4 days first.


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 1, 2016)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Huh....guess I've been lucky. If I go through gorilla seeds it goes through ny but single seeds is always chicago. Tho it does sit there for almost 3-4 days first.


Mine that does make it through Chicago also sits there 4 days and theres never a departure scan, only arrival scans the whole way.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 1, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Mine that does make it through Chicago also sits there 4 days and theres never a departure scan, only arrival scans the whole way.


Yup..sounds about right lol


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 1, 2016)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Yup..sounds about right lol


I have a question, if you buy from TSSC why would you even mess with anyone else? IMO TSSC is the best overseas seed bank there is. $15 guaranteed stealth delivery 7-9 days can't be beat. Additude Seeds, 2-3 weeks! Thats a joke if you ask me(which you didn't but still, lol). And Tude's shipping costs basically $24. I buy from TSSC and Oregon Elite Seeds for just a couple strains and thats it. OES I recieve my seeds on the East Coast in 2 days! Its very hard to catch feminized seeds in stock at OES though. They always have Regs but almost always out of Fems. I been trying to get Purple Urkle for a while now. Im about to just get them from TSSC, and more Incredible Bulk. Thats a badass strain right there! 1000gm2


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 1, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> I have a question, if you buy from TSSC why would you even mess with anyone else? IMO TSSC is the best overseas seed bank there is. $15 guaranteed stealth delivery 7-9 days can't be beat. Additude Seeds, 2-3 weeks! Thats a joke if you ask me(which you didn't but still, lol). And Tude's shipping costs basically $24. I buy from TSSC and Oregon Elite Seeds for just a couple strains and thats it. OES I recieve my seeds on the East Coast in 2 days! Its very hard to catch feminized seeds in stock at OES though. They always have Regs but almost always out of Fems. I been trying to get Purple Urkle for a while now. Im about to just get them from TSSC, and more Incredible Bulk. Thats a badass strain right there! 1000gm2


Because they didn't have seeds I wanted to try this yr.


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 1, 2016)

Idk...If these blue dreams I'm growing turn out half decent I doubt I will be switching out. Tho....I have wanted to try the incredible bulk, but from what I've read it only pulls that kinda weight via hydro. Not as good for outdoors.


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 1, 2016)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Idk...If these blue dreams I'm growing turn out half decent I doubt I will be switching out. Tho....I have wanted to try the incredible bulk, but from what I've read it only pulls that kinda weight via hydro. Not as good for outdoors.


Hydro IMO is the only way to grow my friend. You can grow hydro outdoors but you also have all the environmental stresses outdoors that I dont have indoors. Even if it becomes legal to grow here I will never go back outside. I understand however its more convenient or the only option for some people. But, you can still use hydro equipment outside. You just have to use shade cloth which you should be using anyway and cool your solution. Just put a large recirculating tank under the ground in the shade, fill it with rain water and use that 50f-55f water to cool your hydro solution via a stainless water chiller. Set the rate of flow til you water temp levels out at 68f. I use Hydroguard no matter what my solution temps are just as a pythium preventitive. Best shit ever!


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 1, 2016)

chronicals77 said:


> Hydro IMO is the only way to grow my friend. You can grow hydro outdoors but you also have all the environmental stresses outdoors that I dont have indoors. Even if it becomes legal to grow here I will never go back outside. I understand however its more convenient or the only option for some people. But, you can still use hydro equipment outside. You just have to use shade cloth which you should be using anyway and cool your solution. Just put a large recirculating tank under the ground in the shade, fill it with rain water and use that 50f-55f water to cool your hydro solution via a stainless water chiller. Set the rate of flow til you water temp levels out at 68f. I use Hydroguard no matter what my solution temps are just as a pythium preventitive. Best shit ever!


Lol I'm not getting into the whole hydro/soil/soil less argument.


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 2, 2016)

ganga gurl420 said:


> Lol I'm not getting into the whole hydro/soil/soil less argument.


I wasn't trying to ignite a confrontation or debate, I was only stating that you can still grow hydroponically outdoors if you wanted to.


----------



## irish grower (Aug 2, 2016)

there a weed lad they will grow in the right conditions,whats the point in debating or arguing,happy growers please.all ye can do is try,life finds a way in the end


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Aug 2, 2016)

leesophie Irish said:


> there a weed lad they will grow in the right conditions,whats the point in debating or arguing,happy growers please.all ye can do is try,life finds a way in the end


I know. I just prefer to grow in ground myself. My whole yard would be filled with hydro kits to make up for just what a couple of plants would produce in ground lol. I'm very excited this yr because I might be pulling 5# off of each plant.


----------



## irish grower (Aug 2, 2016)

same lad i just grow in soil,all the smoke is mine so im not arsed what i get off the plant,once i have the best smoke to smoke for meself im not arsed,cant wait to try me birds blue dream plant,anyways happy growing lad


----------



## irish grower (Aug 2, 2016)

Sorry i said lad,your a women i do apologize,sorry again


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 2, 2016)

ganga gurl420 said:


> I know. I just prefer to grow in ground myself. My whole yard would be filled with hydro kits to make up for just what a couple of plants would produce in ground lol. I'm very excited this yr because I might be pulling 5# off of each plant.


If I dont sneek into your back yard and swipe them! Just kidding  Those plants must be HUGE! As duche bag Donald Trump would say. lol.


----------



## Mandangleow (Aug 8, 2016)

Almost two years later and I will say this with absolute certainty, Inc Bulk is still the highest yielding, fastest finishing, tasty mid grade flowers I've had the pleasure of running. 

I'm amused that my log on that grow is still alive and chatty. 

I will say one negative about her. I kept one seed mother and she began giving dud clones after about 5-6 months. I'll be ordering more again soon but will take top clones and start a new mom approx every 3-4 months. 

P.S. Kelp is king. Kelp4Less is my soluble go-to savings provider. Just do it and thank me later.


----------



## chronicals77 (Aug 8, 2016)

Mandangleow said:


> Almost two years later and I will say this with absolute certainty, Inc Bulk is still the highest yielding, fastest finishing, tasty mid grade flowers I've had the pleasure of running.
> 
> I'm amused that my log on that grow is still alive and chatty.
> 
> ...


Which do you think is better potency wise, Inc Bulk or WW x BB?


----------



## RolllingStone (Aug 8, 2016)

I want this incredible bulk


----------



## Evil-Mobo (Aug 8, 2016)

I loved mine from my first ever run. The plant I started outdoors, it got yellow and nute locked, was dying I brought it in transplanted to DWC but no dice, then transplanted to soil and got her going. She still gave me 2 zips of buds dry after all the hassle and was my favorite smoke of the batch. I will be running her again soon, mine is in the form of an auto though.


----------



## irish grower (Aug 9, 2016)

we flowered 10 of them,we learned how to grow with them aswell,good grow i got good result's with the last 4 might buds,im sick of smoking it now cant wait to try my new plant pineapple chunk,fue weeks yet but excited,cant wait to try my birds blue dreams it smells lovely,happy growing people


----------



## RolllingStone (Aug 9, 2016)

leesophie Irish said:


> we flowered 10 of them,we learned how to grow with them aswell,good grow i got good result's with the last 4 might buds,im sick of smoking it now cant wait to try my new plant pineapple chunk,fue weeks yet but excited,cant wait to try my birds blue dreams it smells lovely,happy growing people


What does it smell like ? I got some clone an i wonder if mine a bd or sd


----------



## irish grower (Aug 9, 2016)

aww man,its a tangy fruity kinda smell,like a lime but fruitier kind of smell,i cant wait to try it,fast grower aswell,my wife said its like fresh berries,just nice lad lol,let me know how you get on with your grow lad k


----------



## RolllingStone (Aug 9, 2016)

Here a clone of her im might just flower her already


----------



## irish grower (Aug 9, 2016)

i defoliated the shit out of the last 4 and the buds were huge,trial and error,here my new plant


----------



## RolllingStone (Aug 9, 2016)

leesophie Irish said:


> i defoliated the shit out of the last 4 and the buds were huge,trial and error,here my new plant


Pics?


----------



## Jdcollins86 (Oct 9, 2016)

I'm glad to see this thread isn't dead I've got two incredible bulks in pro mix growing under a mars hydro400 and a 400w hps . 6 weeks since the flowers showed. The seem small to me... this is my first time with this strain the will fatten up right?


----------



## Jdcollins86 (Oct 9, 2016)

They average about the size of a bic lighter


----------



## james42 (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm glad I found this thread. Im gaining confidence in this strain. I have 10 incredible bulk in my 60 site aeroflo right now. There about 3 weeks into veg and I just pulled about 30 clones off them last night too.


----------



## irish grower (Oct 10, 2016)

find my incredible bulk photos on her,my buds were as long as my arm and as thick as a 2lt bottle of cokacola.


----------



## Jdcollins86 (Oct 12, 2016)

leesophie Irish said:


> find my incredible bulk photos on her,my buds were as long as my arm and as thick as a 2lt bottle of cokacola.


Did you grow in hydro?


----------



## reuben rubbish (Oct 13, 2016)

My incredible bulk outdoor havest time soon ,


----------



## Jdcollins86 (Oct 13, 2016)

Looks good man. I snapped these tonight


----------



## irish grower (Oct 13, 2016)

Jdcollins86 said:


> Did you grow in hydro?


no


----------



## yankeetransplant (Feb 2, 2017)

Both the IB plants that made the cut were harvested yesterday..In my hydro system, they went 7 weeks and 4 days...just a splattering of beige trichs..nothing a full amber...Iike pulling mine at the 1st sign of trich color change...There was one VERY short pheno which.I never grew out...way too short for my crop..it didnt even double in size and would be 4.5ft from the light (at the very top of them)...the other 2 (which got grown out) were both 3x stretchers....one of those 2 was EXTREMELY branchy while the other only had a cpl branches down low...the NON branchy plant has ROCKS for buds...denses buds I have seen in 20 yrs...the other will probably yield the same due to more budding sight..the buds are not nearly as dense but still ok...both are equally encapsulated with trichs....The non branchy plant if NICE for management..no lollipopping needed and less defoliation needed to keep light getting into it...it has golf balls right up against the main stalk down to the bottom third of the plant before they are on a stem of any lenght...Both have possible applications...need to check the yield and potency...cpl nug pics...the pic with the hps running was one plant and the other pic with more white lighting was the plant with rock hard nugs..


----------

